# Wanted Argos 747 rear bumper (08)



## Walton (Nov 22, 2006)

I had a bit of an off moment on saturday and damaged my rear bumper!!!!  I think it is beyond repair!!!!!

I am looking for a new one or damage repariable.

Burstner are currently on holiday for the rest of the month.

Any help greatly appreciated.

Walton


----------



## luckyshot (May 1, 2005)

*Rear Bumper*

We have waited three months for ours, still not here. Burstner don't impress me, then again what motorhome manufacturer will. Three months seems to be about average time to wait for body parts from most manufacturers. The first company that gets its act together and can return emails, supply parts on time, and seems like its not run by seven year olds will clean up the market.


----------



## Gainsborough (Jan 5, 2007)

12 months ago I damaged the rear bumper on my Marano t595. Insurance claim through Saga. Camper UK at Lincoln quoted, received go ahead from Saga, new bumper ordered job completed in a fortnight. Factory shut down is a problem but apart from that in my case, Camper UK, Saga, and Burstner were all first class.


----------



## luckyshot (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gainsborough 

Glad you got you repair done quickly, it probably depends on the model, year of manufacture, etc. The repair people said that Burstner were not quick in supplying parts, for example the bumper might be sourced from another supplier who does not make it, he then contacts his supplier and so on hence the delays for some parts. In the repairers words " The motorhome industry is a multi million pound business run like a cottage industry" Just to get the repairers to reply to phone calls is a mission, this is a major motorhome dealer one of the biggest in the country. Its the luck of the draw, next time we will spend our money with some one else.


----------



## luckyshot (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gainsborough 

Glad you got you repair done quickly, it probably depends on the model, year of manufacture, etc. The repair people said that Burstner were not quick in supplying parts, for example the bumper might be sourced from another supplier who does not make it, he then contacts his supplier and so on hence the delays for some parts. In the repairers words " The motorhome industry is a multi million pound business run like a cottage industry" Just to get the repairers to reply to phone calls is a mission, this is a major motorhome dealer one of the biggest in the country. Its the luck of the draw, next time we will spend our money with some one else.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Sorry to here you had a bump. I made up a rear bumper out of 2x2 inch steel. I am glad i did as a few weeks later i backed into a concrete fence post. Only damage broken post and scratched paint on homemade bumper. Hope you get it fixed soon.

steve & ann. ---------------- teensvan


----------

